# JD 410 backhoe hydraulics problem



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

this tractor was working fine while leveling sand and then shut it off and was waiting for more sand to be delivered and when I started it back up the tractor will move but I have no hydraulics. nothing hydraulic works, no power steering,loader,backhoe. any ideas where to start besides the fluid and the filters... seems kinda of funny that it was fine then shut off for about an hour and now nothing


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Going out on a limb here, since I don't usually get involved with industrial tractors. 
JD 410? Not a 410B,C, or D? Tractor still moves, just no hydraulics? ASSUMING(that covers a lot of ground) the tractor has some form of shuttle transmission with hydraulic clutch packs, then the transmission pump (also the hydraulic charge pump) must be working. 
The main hydraulic pump usually makes some noise when operating. Do you hear that familiar rattle up there or not? Your symptoms make me wonder if the pump is turning. Deere dealers stock and sell a number of pump drive couplers and related parts, as they are a common failure.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Fedup,,,,,,,, you were out on the right limb here. it was the pump drive coupling.......thanks


----------

